# Independent schools research (Peckham)



## Researcher1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello, I am a local parent and professional researcher in need of some help with a project I’m working on for a schools group. We only have a few days left and we are really short of to participate, I’m hoping you can help!


I’m a looking for people to answer a quick survey (max 10 mins) about independent schools in your area. For people who qualify we have now INCREASED the amount we can offer to £10 Amazon voucher for your time.


https://www.crweblab.com/WebProd/cg...tion=StartSurvey&SurveyName=8630LIVE&zPanel=1


It’s completely confidential and we’d really appreciate your feedback!

PS I’m really sorry but I can’t tell you exactly what criteria of people we are looking or company we are working for. This isn’t because we are up to no good, it’s just that it invalidates the research!


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 30, 2019)

You researched this board well.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 30, 2019)

A ten quid voucher is hardly going to help with next term's fees now, is it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2019)

Researcher1 said:


> Hello, I am a local parent and professional researcher in need of some help with a project I’m working on for a schools group. We only have a few days left and we are really short of to participate, I’m hoping you can help!
> 
> 
> I’m a looking for people to answer a quick survey (max 10 mins) about independent schools in your area. For people who qualify we have now INCREASED the amount we can offer to £10 Amazon voucher for your time.
> ...


what were you offering before if a £10 amazon voucher's an increase? seems really shoddy to me, not least because your post's poorly written ("we have only a few days left and we are really short of to participate"? )


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2019)

Researcher1 said:


> Hello, I am a local parent and professional researcher in need of some help with a project I’m working on for a schools group. We only have a few days left and we are really short of to participate, I’m hoping you can help!
> 
> 
> I’m a looking for people to answer a quick survey (max 10 mins) about independent schools in your area. For people who qualify we have now INCREASED the amount we can offer to £10 Amazon voucher for your time.
> ...



Sorry why did I get this?



> Thanks for your time. However, I'm afraid you do not meet the criteria for this survey.



This happened after I said I was not in a "professional" job.

I have done online surveys before and never been rejected.

What are the criteria you are using?

What is your defenition of an "independent" school?


----------



## discobastard (Oct 31, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Sorry why did I get this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Standard practice to screen out people that don;t fit the required demographics of the study.  Don't take it personally - you are not being 'rejected'.

For example, if you don't have kids one would expect to be screened out of a survey on schools.


----------



## maomao (Oct 31, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> What is your defenition of an "independent" school?


Independent =fee paying. Just do it and lie. You get to fuck up their results and you might win a tenner.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 31, 2019)

I think all independent schools should be burned to the ground. Can I take part?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2019)

maomao said:


> Independent =fee paying. Just do it and lie. You get to fuck up their results and you might win a tenner.



Took your advice and started lying.

Still took a bit of time. 

But now I understand the criteria:


No working class are wanted for this survey. If you put your occupation as manual / semi skilled you get booted off the survey straight away. When I said I was professional/ manager of big company I got through. So the survey is, disgustingly imo, biased against the working class. 

Second thing that came up was my age. I'm to old lowered it to 40 and passed to next stage.

Children next. If I said I had one son and one daughter of 10 and 11 got through.
So what the researchers want is highly paid middle class professionals with children who are around 40. Fifties is to high. 

No working class need apply. There opinions on "Independent" education are not wanted. 

Appalling.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm onto the meaty questions on private fee paying education now.

First lot about whether I would consider private education and what would put me off ( ie cost).

Sadly no option to say private schools should be burnt to the ground . Which is my preferred one.

Also I'm supposed to be a wealthy middle class tosser so kept to the programme in my answers.

The whole survey is about the advertising / PR for the Girls Day School Trust. ( told on the survey that this is group of 25 independent schools for girls. )

Where girls learn without limits - Girls' Day School Trust

No wonder working class people aren't in the criteria.

The survey is about effectiveness of the advertising for the GDST. What I think of it.

It has to be read to be believed.

Shown ads featuring a schoolgirl with below different wording and asked my opinion,

The wording is: ( and I'm not making this up)


"A World changer in a changing world
Ready or not here she comes
Future leaders start here
Hop, skip and CEO
Where girls learn without limits.
GDST is " A family of schools where girls learn to be confident and fearless"

Really makes me feel these schools should be got rid of


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Standard practice to screen out people that don;t fit the required demographics of the study.  Don't take it personally - you are not being 'rejected'.
> 
> For example, if you don't have kids one would expect to be screened out of a survey on schools.



Now I have worked out what the criteria are I do take it personally.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Gramsci (Nov 1, 2019)

imo GDST and its advertising is about creating more inequality but dressing if up in the language of empowerment for girls. 

Its about perpetuating class privilege not about moving to a fairer society.

Private schools should be forced to close or join the state sector.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 1, 2019)

Researcher1 said:


> Hello, I am a local parent and professional researcher in need of some help with a project I’m working on for a schools group. We only have a few days left and we are really short of to participate, I’m hoping you can help!
> 
> 
> I’m a looking for people to answer a quick survey (max 10 mins) about independent schools in your area. For people who qualify we have now INCREASED the amount we can offer to £10 Amazon voucher for your time.
> ...



The kind of people who fit the criteria you are looking for don't need ten pound vouchers. 

A half an hour looking at the survey reveals the class basis you are looking for. Its pretty obvious.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 1, 2019)

I went to an independent boarding school. I hated it. Please may I have my amazon voucher now? Ta.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 1, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The kind of people who fit the criteria you are looking for don't need ten pound vouchers.


Look after the pennies and the £10 Amazon vouchers will look after themselves.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 1, 2019)

GDST aren't keen on Labour plans to start to get rid of "independent" schools:



> Cheryl Giovannoni, chief executive of the Girls’ Day School Trust, which held its annual conference in London yesterday, said: “We will rigorously defend our schools. We are a very grounded, down-to-earth organisation. We have not only fee-paying schools, we also have two academies, and one in eight girls in our schools across the country is on a completely free place


.

Labour’s private school plans ‘will damage the state sector for no gain’

The whole article featuring head people from the GDST is the common defence of "independent" schools. That they do so much for the less well off. 

Also :



> “One of the issues is that the lens through which this debate is being had is very black and white, and the education sector is far more diverse. The benefit of a really strong ecosystem of state schools and independent schools working together should be the priority and in the national interest


.”

The above is that government has better things to do than abolish independent schools. That it should encourage them to work together with state schools. This is presented as a sensible liberal view.

Funny how these schools value their "independence" but when noises are made to start to get rid of them they cite the national interest.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 1, 2019)

After reading that article I really want a Labour government that will start the process of removing independent schools.


----------



## chilango (Nov 1, 2019)

As it happens I've just completed some research myself on how schools' promotional materials contain messages that entrench, perpetuate and reproduce inequality.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 1, 2019)

chilango said:


> As it happens I've just completed some research myself on how schools' promotional materials contain messages that entrench, perpetuate and reproduce inequality.



Can u share any of it? Sounds interesting.


----------



## chilango (Nov 1, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Can u share any of it? Sounds interesting.



I'm going to try and publish it.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 1, 2019)

In the interest of fairness looked up the history of the GDST.

It goes back a long way to early days when Victorian women thought that girls education was to limited and campained to get schools for girls that were equal to the boys "public" school system. Plus they as philanthropic middle class ladies  wanted to make sure the underprivileged got a chance.

Our history - Girls' Day School Trust

History says some founders went on to be Suffragettes.

This is interesting bit of social history.

Public school system was mainly about producing men to run the Empire.

The girls public school system was subtly different. Whilst being the product of Bourgeois women it was for its day radical dperature from the norms of how men and women operate in society.

They were saying why shouldn't women learn to be professionals in a middle class Imperial system. Rather than just learn how to do embroidery and run a household.

But things have moved on since then. The GDST is no longer a radical departure. Its advertising / PR is reinforcing the status quo class based nature of the UK.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 1, 2019)

chilango said:


> I'm going to try and publish it.



Do let Urban know. I would like to read it.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 2, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Took your advice and started lying.
> 
> Still took a bit of time.
> 
> ...


It let me through the age thing unchallenged on my real age(I'll be 62 next week) however it kicked me off when I admitted truthfully that I had no children under 16.


----------



## maomao (Nov 2, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> It let me through the age thing unchallenged on my real age(I'll be 62 next week) however it kicked me off when I admitted truthfully that I had no children under 16.


Lie. They won't be asking to see your receipts from Eton if you win.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 2, 2019)

maomao said:


> Lie. They won't be asking to see your receipts from Eton if you win.


I have just filled it in again this time putting my age as 45 and my occupation and the age of my children as they were when I was actually 45. I don't think it is so much a survey as a sales pitch for private girls schools since it kicked me off when I admitted I had never heard of the GDST


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 2, 2019)

lie. it costs these bastards time and effort


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 2, 2019)

Researcher1 said:


> . For people who qualify we have now INCREASED the amount we can offer to £10 Amazon voucher for your time.


 I don't approve of amazon and would never buy anything from them.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I'm onto the meaty questions on private fee paying education now.
> 
> First lot about whether I would consider private education and what would put me off ( ie cost).
> 
> ...


JudithB


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2019)

Researcher1 said:


> Hello, I am a local parent and professional researcher...



HTH



> *1. Please read the boards for a while before posting:* Use the 'search' function to see if your topic has already been discussed to save repeating questions/threads that already exist. Please note that these are discussion boards and not a free resource for journos/students/market researchers.



urban75: bulletin board posting FAQ, info and help


----------



## JudithB (Dec 1, 2019)

TopCat said:


> JudithB


What?


----------

